

Ask HN: Find Partners or Learn more? - bgnm2000

I'm a designer first and foremost, but I've taken classes in C++, Java, Javascript, HTML, CSS, and I'm self taught in Ruby and ROR. That said, I've even developed an app or two in rails, and I've muddled around a great deal in PHP.<p>I am by no means an expert developer, I just really like getting my hands dirty and making my designs come to life.<p>An issue I face from time to time, is having an idea for an app that is just clearly out of my scope. Dealing with things such as API's, connecting to third party apps etc. just seems to be one thing I'm too afraid to approach tackling.<p>My question for other hackers (like me or not) - if I have a great idea for an app, would you consider it more beneficial to find a great coder as a partner, or to just buckle down and get to the point where I can at least build out a prototype (and heck - at least it'd look good)?
======
kylebragger
Nothing wrong with being able to take an idea to (at least) the prototype
stage. It's very fulfilling. Once you have something living and breathing,
then perhaps you'll be able to evaluate whether it's got legs, whether you
need to bring in a developer co-founder, etc.

